# Missing Pet Fox (Rescue) Chesterfield



## Randomly Set

Posting this on behalf of a friend

Copied from Facebook



> People please share
> My Farley (hand reared red fox) managed to escape his run a few days ago...
> He escaped in Hollingwood and was spotted by the canal, then this morning he was spotted by big tesco in chesterfield so must have followed the canal down, he is completely harmless, he loves cats and may be seen playing in your garden.
> He is recognisable from other wild foxes as he has two white front paws and he did have a harness on which may have come off.
> He is very shy so please don't try to catch him just contact me on Facebook or 07851 713690, even if its just a brief sighting so I know he's still in the area.
> Thank you! x
> (3 photos)


A couple of pictures of Farley




























A poster I did


----------



## jill3

What a Beautiful Boy.
Fingers and paws crossed that your friend finds him very soon.
She must be Heart broken.

I will share on my face Book but I can't find you on there. Could you message me with your details.
I have a face book friend that has 3 foxes that are Deaf and so are pets.


----------



## ForestWomble

No where near Chesterfield so I can't help, just wanted to say I hope he is found soon and he is well.

He is a beautiful fox.


----------



## jaycee05

What a beautiful fox, I hope he is found soon especially in this cold weather if hes not used to it
Please let us know if found safe and well


----------



## Randomly Set

He has been spotted a few times in the next area called Staveley. She thinks he's followed the canal down there


----------



## Cazzer

What a lovely boy. Hope he is found soon safe and well x


----------



## Randomly Set

Well, Farley has made it into the local news. Hopefully he will be found soon:
Famous fox Farley is missing - can you help? - Derbyshire Times


----------



## Hanwombat

Aw I hope the beautiful boy is found.


----------



## sharonchilds

Fingers crossed this beautiful fox is found safe and well very soon. x


----------



## noushka05

Aw poor thing, really hope hes found soon. 


.


----------



## CherryMax

any news on the bubba yet? x


----------

